# Homer Simpson Quotes



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

For the Homer fans out there, here is a short list of some great lines. I am just including the ones that have to do with food or beer here, but if you follow THIS link you will find more quotes by the man  

Marge, I'm going to miss you so much. And it's not just the sex! It's also the food preparation.

Oh no! What have I done? I smashed open my little boy's piggy bank, and for what? A few measly cents, not even enough to buy one beer. Wait a minute, lemme count and make sure...not even close!

Apu, you got any Skittle Brau? Never mind, just give me some Duff and a pack of Skittles.

Mmmmmm - 52 slices of American cheese.

Hey, I asked for ketchup - I'm eatin' salad here!

Here's to alcohol - the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.

Let us celebrate this agreement with the adding of chocolate to milk.

Son, a woman is a lot like a... a refrigerator! They're about six feet tall, 300 pounds. They make ice, and... um... Oh, wait a minute. Actually, a woman is more like a beer.

You can't go wrong with cocktail weenies. They look as good as they taste. And they come in this delicious red sauce. It looks like ketchup, it tastes like ketchup, but brother, it ain't ketchup!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm always tempted to go for his classic "WHY YOU LITTLE...." as Guido (Cris's incredibly picky 6 year old) refuses to eat just about everything I prepared...


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank You now thats what I am talking about, Wisdom beyond his years !


----------



## corazon (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm kind of at an awkward stage of pregnancy when not a piece of clothing seems to fit me.  I have one sweater that fits and every time I put it on I hear Homer say.
"Look Marge, I finally found a dead guy's clothes that fit me."


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 23, 2005)

Corazon, I'm right there with you!   It's been so warm here I haven't gotten to wear my fall/warmer maternity clothes yet and the summer stuff is a tad too tiny!  A couple of my shirts have been nic-named "my Homer Simpson t-shirts" as my belly likes to poke out of them!


GB--thank you!!!  I can't wait to show that link to DH.  You will have made his day!


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

WOOHOO


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2005)

homer is awesome. thanks for sharing, geebs.
~add on-
thanks for the link, geebs. i ended up clicking on it and found some mitch hedberg stuff on it. i adore his work. thanks!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 23, 2005)

Our family are avid Simpson's watchers, DH says that every situation in life can be related back to a Simpson's episode! My class love that i can quote Simpsons episodes!


----------



## jkath (Oct 5, 2005)

GB, I thought of you when I saw this:


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 6, 2005)

> Marge, I'm going to miss you so much. And it's not just the sex! It's also the food preparation


 This one was a running joke between my DH and I before we moved in together 


Mmmmmmmmmmm, Homer quotes...


----------

